# 1 year without my Nelson



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Today's it's a year since I had to say goodbye to my Nelson. He was my world, and when I lost him, my world fell apart. He was my soul mate. He was my pride and my joy, and I loved him more than words can say. 
Nelson wasn't just my dog, he was a huge part of my family, he was my best friend. He was always there for me when I felt like my life was falling apart. He taught me that unconditional love does exist, and he showed complete trust.

I could get carried away and talk forever and ever about Nelson... but instead I will just say that he is in my best memories, and that I am so grateful I had the chance to share almost 9 wonderful years with my amazing boy. Nelson may not have spoken English or Greek, but he could talk. We had an incredible communication between us. He would use his eyes to point to things he wanted (e.g. the fridge, his bowl up on the bench, the floor, and then me). He would do anything for cheese and his marrow bones, but he was generally very very fond of food. 
He was always so very gentle with all his toys (and he never ever destroyed a single one, which mean he accumulated at least 100). When we were out the house he would bury his toys under our pillows, and we'd often only notice this at night when we went to sleep...sometimes he would give it away though as he would wag his tail extra hard when we walked into the room with the buried item, as he was expecting us to discover his buried toy!!
Nelson was the most obedient dog, but he also had a stubborn streak in him. He was perfect off lead, but if he didn't want to go the way I was walking, he would sit down and yawn, as if to say "your way is soo boring, let's go my way". If I didn't comply, he would follow but sulk the rest of the walk.

I could go on forever...the stories are endless.

I always used to tell Nelson that no matter what happened he would always be in my heart and I would always love him, and I meant every single word. I will never ever forget Nelson and I will never replace Nelson. He was a true legend. He was more special than special. 

Nelly, you will always be my little angel. I miss you so so much, and I wish we had the opportunity to spend more time together. I could have had you forever, but I'm relieved you 're not suffering any more. You were the best thing that ever happened in my life, and no matter how much it hurts now that you're gone, having had the honour to share part of my life with you has made it worth it a million times.

Love you always my boy, always.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh its a sad day for you so just sending my love, it was 2 years last sunday since we had monty p.t.s and although i was sad and had a few tears i was much better than last year so it does get better well no it doesnt get better just easier. All my love


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Anniversaries are horrid and bring back all the pain. I'm struggling with Freddies at the mo. Just when you think you are doing ok that big black hole beckons again. Take care, lots of love and thinking of you x


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> Today's it's a year since I had to say goodbye to my Nelson. He was my world, and when I lost him, my world fell apart. He was my soul mate. He was my pride and my joy, and I loved him more than words can say.
> Nelson wasn't just my dog, he was a huge part of my family, he was my best friend. He was always there for me when I felt like my life was falling apart. He taught me that unconditional love does exist, and he showed complete trust.
> 
> I could get carried away and talk forever and ever about Nelson... but instead I will just say that he is in my best memories, and that I am so grateful I had the chance to share almost 9 wonderful years with my amazing boy. Nelson may not have spoken English or Greek, but he could talk. We had an incredible communication between us. He would use his eyes to point to things he wanted (e.g. the fridge, his bowl up on the bench, the floor, and then me). He would do anything for cheese and his marrow bones, but he was generally very very fond of food.
> ...


Woody's anniversary for the worst, although i didn't think of it so much at the time as i was on holiday then which was probably a very good thing.....


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Oh its a sad day for you so just sending my love, it was 2 years last sunday since we had monty p.t.s and although i was sad and had a few tears i was much better than last year so it does get better well no it doesnt get better just easier. All my love


You put that so well. It doesnt get better but it gets easier.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Anniversaries are horrid and bring back all the pain. I'm struggling with Freddies at the mo. Just when you think you are doing ok that big black hole beckons again. Take care, lots of love and thinking of you x


Thinking of you too. it's true, you think you are finally coming to terms with it, and then it hits you


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Don't know what to say 
I know how much you loved him and still miss him.
Thinking of you


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> Don't know what to say
> I know how much you loved him and still miss him.
> Thinking of you


Thank you so much Rona.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought of you on the 15th and hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> I thought of you on the 15th and hope you are ok xxx


Thank you, that's very sweet


----------



## Haley (May 2, 2010)

ah gosh, that made me cry. Sending you a big hug. It's so hard. I haven't experienced the loss of a much loved pet yet but know my time will be soon. 

I knew from the age of 8 that all I wanted was a dog but my parents both worked full time and it was a no no, as soon as I left home I got my girl and she is 12 and a half now. She is poorly and I am dreading seeing a sign that makes me know it's time for her to go to rainbow bridge, there is something comforting about rainbow bridge but painful at the same time. 

Anyway, enough about me, sending another hug x


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, thank you for sharing your story of life with Nelson. It's so sad, and I'm heartbroken for you and know that he will be right by you, listening and loving you always. 
Furhugs and love from us all at Doberman Central.
xox
D


----------

